
The 25 Most Popular Passwords of 2015: We're All Such Idiots - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/the-25-most-popular-passwords-of-2015-were-all-such-id-1753591514
======
viggity
1\. They don't say where their data comes from other than "Splash Data",
whatever the fuck that is. There is no link.

2\. Number 15 is "1qaz2wsx" which took me a while to figure out what it was
(type it out yourself, you'll understand). It is so odd, I have a hard time
seeing how it is the 15th most common password unless Yahoo recommended it to
legions of grandmothers on the internet. This only further makes me question
the data source.

3\. Further calling into question the data, what websites allow lower alpha
only or numeric only passwords?

------
dzdt
I use weak passwords on sites where I think no password should have been
necessary. Like when I need to sign up to post on a board but will never be
entering any personal or financial information. I have to wonder if these
stats are skewed by the same kind of thing.

------
salmonet
previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10930397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10930397)

